# Tubes



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Can someone tell me the difference between various types of tubes?

Are the tubes I can buy at my local hobby store the same as those typically used on slingshots?

Is there a difference in the life of varous kinds of tubes?

Is there a benefit of running rubes through the fork rather than OTT?

thx.

RM


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

riverman said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between various types of tubes?
> 
> Are the tubes I can buy at my local hobby store the same as those typically used on slingshots?
> 
> ...


Well you can shoot tubes over the top but I don't rate it you can shoot looped tubes that is more consistent but for me ultimate consistency is to shoot fixed, through the fork much more consistent


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats a sweet ss set up you got there Hawk2009


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There are a lot of different kinds of tubing. If you are buying it at a hobby store, just ask them if it is latex. Some tubing at hobby stores is made for fuel lines for tiny gas engines. That stuff is some artificial material, and it will not have good properties for slingshots ... not stretchy enough and much too slow to retract. If the tubing is a yellow color and feels very stretchy when you pull it between your hands, then it is probably worth a try. You might also check for tubing at marine supply stores ... again, you want latex tubing. And check medical supply stores for "surgical" tubing, but be sure it is latex. Some health and fitness stores carry exercise bands and tubes ... but again, check to be sure it is latex, as some exercise bands are non-latex to cater to those who think they have a latex allergy. Of course you can always order stuff on-line.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Hawk2009
awesome SS, what do you use to keep tubes from sliding out? I like that set-up, any more pic's to share?

Riverman, believe me when you get to reading these topic's here from these guys you'll be amassed at what you will gain in knowledge

where in Washington do ya call home - if ya don't mind


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks to all for writing. I guess I will have to set one up to shoot through and see if I like it.

Nut thrower, I'm in Southeastern Wa.

RM


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I


nut thrower said:


> Hawk2009
> awesome SS, what do you use to keep tubes from sliding out? I like that set-up, any more pic's to share?
> 
> Riverman, believe me when you get to reading these topic's here from these guys you'll be amassed at what you will gain in knowledge
> ...


I push a 4mm bearing into the end of the tube and stretch another smaller piece of tubing over the top of that.that stops the tube pulling through.


----------

